# 32gtst project



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

Havent really done one of these, so thought i'd post up my on going project progress.

Stumbled across this 92 GTS-t at a bargainous price on a sales pitch one night, returned the next day cash in hand to buy it. I'd always liked skylines, obviously, but im a ford man at heart and was heading towards cosworth territory next.

When the car was first drove the diff was noisy, it was clunking when turning, we put this down as a fault and haggled the price down, result, skyline at 20

Basic spec when bought
Buzzspec Adjustable suspension
2 way LSD
worlds oldest K&N
Tracker and cat 1 alarm.

Perfect base!




























had a quick look underneath it when bought, everything seemed sound, so bougbht it, only signs of damage were a ripley off coloured drivers door, and a damaged spoiler, but it was fine for now.

got her home and gave her a clean










doing what it does best at work









the car was never as fast as i'd imagined. This gradually deteriorated and after changing coilpacks, plugs, AFM, all sorts it turned out to be the pump that gave up leaving me stranded the morning of trax 150miles from home, cheers! lol.

So got that sorted and the hunt was on for parts to start modifying. 
Me being jammy one day stumbled across these in the scrap yard...









Autostrada Modena 3pc Split rims, 17x8.5 and 17x9.5. Another sneaky bargain, couldnt wait to get them on...




























awesome, shame they didnt fit haha. Unphased i set off stripping them down and polishing them whilst i got my dad to paint them the same colour of the car...

old vs new?




























as you can see, wiiiide, so had to opt for some cheeky stretchness..

one of the stretches we tried haha!!










with red calipers too, theyre on










205 40 17s front and 235 40 17s rear, i want to put larger ones on the front to lift it up a little now..














































pottered around like this for a while, whilst i searched for bits to tidy up various parts, the inside was a mess, one of the first things i didwas fit new gear gaitors, and then bought a nismo suede wheel, and a quick release boss










and a gtr trim! 



















which will eventually be done in grey and black leather to match the rears 

then it was a trip to japspeed!
GTR style intercooler









and a catback exhaust





































as you can see above, i cut the slats out for hte cooler and was well happy with it like this for a while. FItted along with my long searched for Type M skirts and spats

winter came and along with that would come salt, no thanks to polishing the rims everyday, so i opted for some GTR wheels with big rubber 



















then i cut down the bonnet and fitted a carbon nismo lip


















then it was time for the GTR bumper



















struggled my arse off to find one that hadnt had the splitter colourcoded, I had wanted a carbon one but its that low that i cant get off my drive without it scraping, so i think that is out of hte question, unless some rota GTR 18s get fitted


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

yesterday a GTR spoiler came up, so i whizzed over to the wirral to pick it up, i'd had the lip spoiler for ages but didnt want to fit it without the gtr spoiler becuase of all the holes in the bootlid.


gtst spoiler removed, all marked up and both spoilers test fitted



























i rubbed down the GTR spoiler for paint and having long decided i wanted the lip in matt black i set about that. I wanted it matt black to break up the grey and to match the front splitter as there was nothing else matt on the car. But me being awkward i first wanted to fit a nismo plaque i had bought off ebay for the car. i couldnt just stick it on so measured it out and began cutting away the foam to sink the badge in flush to the spoiler.... yes i am mad!! yes its genuine to, i gave up after a bit and just trial fitted it to the bootlid whilst the gtr spoiler is in for paint, im really happy with it though 






































and thats how it stands for now


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

AWESOME! love seeing GTST turn in to R's


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

i know someone with the GTR rear arches, i wanna get them but for the price of the front wings, combined with the hassle of fitting the rears something tells me i should just sell up an get a GTR lol


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

well got the spoiler fitted today, well happy with it lookswise now, need to look out for a few extra bits and then ill be bored haha























































really glad i did the lower spoiler matt black now, breaks the grey up nicely i think  fitted my NISSAN badge too that i received earlier this week, want to remove the GTS-T badge but some clown has painted the bootlid and masked round it, so its staying on for now lol


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

rawli! hey mate hows things, love the skyline looks awsome! you still running the FRST? baz


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah still got the white one, and a grey one, and an rs1800 haha

what you doin in these quarters? still got the impreza?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice transformation- it looks great! 

I'm also really happy looking at your pictures because I can now confirm I've got the exact same steering wheel as you (except its leather) and I now know it's a Nismo one! It's just that I've got some strange horn button that says Victoria on it!?!


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

RS_Rawli said:


> yeah still got the white one, and a grey one, and an rs1800 haha
> 
> what you doin in these quarters? still got the impreza?


just browsing incase a good deal comes up on a skyline, also people on this forum are better than scoobynet, lol yep still got the impreza! miss my frst tho lol


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

very tidy skyline with a set of good mod's nice mate


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks very good !

This is one of my favorites on this site


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

bit of an update,

Nismo duracon gearknob in black to match my wheel
Carbon N1 vents
i now also have GTR alloy front wings, and GTR full steel back quaters, GTR skirts and spats to put on 

Just awaiting contact regarding the front indicators and then some GTR nismo spats


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Brilliant job - top man!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That's ace and looking really good, keep up the good work. Where did you get the front number plate done, i need one that size for mine.


----------



## RS_Rawli (Aug 19, 2007)

fancyplates.com or co.uk whichever, custom size and sent them the dimensions of the plate gap, asked for as near to legal as possible with the correct proportions


----------

